# Bulking up!! 5000 calories a day



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eat veg and friut in every food meal

oil and butter are a great way to add fat as they are easy to consume


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

ive got loads of olive oil at the moment. it was on special at tesco. it works out at 833 a meal so thats 277 cals per nutrient group. fats would work out to be just under half the grammage of carbs and protein. should i take more protein than carbs? or cut carbs our altogether? and do a keto style diet


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Breakfast,

2 whole eggs (180-200 cal), 2 egg whites (80 cal) 200ml whole milk (130 cal), 1 banana (110 cal), 20g peanut butter (120 cal), 75g oats (270 cal).

Total approx calories 890.

This i what i'd do for breakfast.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

that looks good actually. ill go and do that now. lol


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Breakfast,
> 
> 2 whole eggs (180-200 cal), 2 egg whites (80 cal) 200ml whole milk (130 cal), 1 banana (110 cal), 20g peanut butter (120 cal), 75g oats (270 cal).
> 
> ...


Must add i don't do this cos i don't need 5000 cals! but if i did...


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

yea, its a bloody lot. but will have to see how it goes. thats actually quite a tasty combo. had to skip the milk and peanut butter and used four whole eggs instead.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Breakfast,
> 
> 2 whole eggs (180-200 cal), 2 egg whites (80 cal) 200ml whole milk (130 cal), 1 banana (110 cal), 20g peanut butter (120 cal), 75g oats (270 cal).
> 
> ...


About the same as me here  Nothing like a good wake up call!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dazzla said:


> ive got loads of olive oil at the moment. it was on special at tesco. it works out at 833 a meal so thats 277 cals per nutrient group. fats would work out to be just under half the grammage of carbs and protein. should i take more protein than carbs? or cut carbs our altogether? and do a keto style diet


why would you go keto on a bulk?

carbs are anabolic

carbs fill you out and pump the muscles

dont worry about ratios...just be sensable


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Spam Sushi (Hand Roll)

Spam strips, cooked Sato-Shayu style

Sushi rice

Nori (seaweed used to roll sushi)

Cucumber sticks

Radish sprouts

Takuwan strips (Japanese pickled radish)

Wasabi (Japanese horseradish)

PreparationSUSHI RICE:

Wash and cook 3 cups Calrose rice. While still hot, season with Vinegar Sauce, or use packaged sushi mix such as Sushi!-No-Ko.

VINEGAR SAUCE:

1/2 cup Japanese rice vinegar

1/2 cup sugar

1 teaspoon salt

Cook until sugar dissolves. Cool. Sprinkle half of vinegar sauce over hot rice; mix gently. Add more vinegar sauce to taste. Or follow instructions on package mix.

SATO-SHOYU STYLE:

Spam sliced or cubed.

SAUCE:

1/4 cup shoyu

1/4 cup sugar

1/4 cup mirin (Japanese sweet rice wine)

Bring sauce to a boil in a small pan. Add Spam, lower heat, and cook 2-3 minutes.

TO ASSEMBLE SUSHI:

Cut a sheet of nori in half. Place nori on your left hand; add a small amount of rice. Add Spam and all or some of the other ingredients. Wrap nori around the filling and toll from left to right.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheese said:


> Breakfast,
> 
> 2 whole eggs (180-200 cal), *2 egg whites (80 cal)* 200ml whole milk (130 cal), 1 banana (110 cal), 20g peanut butter (120 cal), 75g oats (270 cal).
> 
> ...


2 egg whites have about 7g of protein in and fcuk all else.. where u getting 80cals from mate? i get 28cals!

That breakkie looks fine but think the cals are abit out


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

DB said:


> 2 egg whites have about 7g of protein in and fcuk all else.. where u getting 80cals from mate? i get 28cals!
> 
> That breakkie looks fine but think the cals are abit out


Yeah, you could be right I was doing this off memory.... just eat 4 whole eggs instead.

Do the rest look ok to you?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheese said:


> Yeah, you could be right I was doing this off memory.... just eat 4 whole eggs instead.
> 
> Do the rest look ok to you?


yeah looks fine

i have

6 whole eggs

100g oats

1 scoop whey


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

DB said:


> yeah looks fine
> 
> i have
> 
> ...


do you have this in a blended shake? or do u cook the things separately?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

leonface said:


> do you have this in a blended shake? or do u cook the things separately?


- crack eggs into a cup, whisk for a sec then into microwave for 30 secs

- blend eggs then poor into a shaker with oats,whey water and ice, shake and drink


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

DB said:


> - crack eggs into a cup, whisk for a sec then into microwave for 30 secs
> 
> - blend eggs then poor into a shaker with oats,whey water and ice, shake and drink


All it needed was "done" on the end and we'd have ourselves the next Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Breakfast,
> 
> 2 whole eggs (180-200 cal), 2 egg whites (80 cal) 200ml whole milk (130 cal), 1 banana (110 cal), 20g peanut butter (120 cal), 75g oats (270 cal).
> 
> ...


2 egg whites are about 30cal mate.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

yea your right keto wouldnt be such a good idea. my bad. half asleep this morning. im so annoyed ive been trying to sort this diet for about a week now and still havent done it. im going to completly finish and post it up here tonight for all to see and give me some positive feedback. thanks so far


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Breakfast,
> 
> 2 egg whites (80 cal) .


An average egg white has 4 grams protein and nothing else, 4 grams protein - 16 cals so its more like 32-40cals

People often think they eat more than they actually do...


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Con said:


> An average egg white has 4 grams protein and nothing else, 4 grams protein - 16 cals so its more like 32-40cals
> 
> People often think they eat more than they actually do...


We covered this on page 1 chaps.

Would you preffer me to edit my original post?


----------

